# Paraben Free Bases?



## SimplyMadison (Nov 1, 2012)

Hey All!

I was just wondering, what are your favorite paraben free bases for shampoo, conditioners, body washes, and lotions?

I've been looking at the NDA website, and that seems to be my best bet as far as my bases. I get a lot of my FO and additives through WSP since I've accumulated so many loyalty points and rewards. The less I need to formulate for those four, the better.


----------



## birdcharm (Nov 3, 2012)

Do you happen to have the link to those products?  
I'd like to see what the other ingredients are ... I am curious as to the type of preservatives they are using, i.e., natural types?  

~ Kathy


----------



## SimplyMadison (Nov 4, 2012)

I don't believe in natural preservatives, like vit e and grapeseed. Mostly because they truly aren't preservatives. I'm fine with preservatives, I'm really just not okay with parabens. 

Here is the link to NDA bases:

http://www.newdirectionsaromatics.com/c ... -3_67.html

I like that they literally have everything. It's been such a helpful starting point for my formulas.


----------



## Miz Jenny (Nov 4, 2012)

I use vitamin e in a couple of products, but not for preservative. I use Optiphen Plus, which is paraben- & formaldehyde-free, when a preservative is needed.


----------



## Lindy (Nov 4, 2012)

My preferred preservative is Germall Plus... right now I am using the powdered version....


----------



## Miz Jenny (Nov 4, 2012)

Product information says Germall Plus is paraben-free, but doesn't say anything about being formaldehyde-free.


----------



## Lindy (Nov 4, 2012)

My understanding is that it is and this preservative is accepted by my health food clients.  I like the powder because I don't like DPG which is the carrier in Liquid Germall Plus....


----------



## birdcharm (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi, 



> I don't believe in natural preservatives, like vit e and grapeseed. Mostly because they truly aren't preservatives.



I didn't mean vitamin e or grapeseed ... I was thinking of the more advanced type of natural preservatives, such as Vegecide, being one that I have used, but there are several others.  I guess they are considered "enzymatic" preservatives.  

There are a handful of places that sell natural preservatives (again ... this term being used with a broader meaning than what you thought) ... the one I purchased was from Ingredients to Die For.

Anyway, thanks for the link ... I can see their ingredients list now.

Here ... so everyone can see it without having to jump around ... 
I've copied it from the site, 

Water
Sodium Laureth Sulfate
Glycol Distearate
Cocamide MEA
Laureth-10
Cocamide DEA
Cocamidopropyl Betaine
Sodium Chloride
DMDM Hydantoin
Citric Acid
Tetrasodium EDTA 


Do you know that DMDM Hydantoin is a formaldehyde releaser?

I would think most people who are concerned about parabens, such as customers, would also be concerned about formaldehyde releasers.  This is why I was curious about the ingredient list ... if you don't want parabens, then I think you may also not wish formaldehyde.

Just a thought! 
Kathy


----------



## SimplyMadison (Nov 5, 2012)

Most paraben-free bases don't include DMDM Hydantoin, I've noticed. I avoided that like the plague. I actually loved the mild cleanser from NDA when i tried it, but then after I researched each of the ingredients and discovered DMDM Hydantoin and a lot of other formaldehyde releasing ingredients.

However, I think you might be right about my customers would appreciate the education on formaldehyde releasing ingredients! Thanks for the suggestion, Kathy. 

Lindy, where do you purchase your Germall? I'd definitely like to look that up!


----------



## essensu (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi,
I would like to mention that formaldehyde is only released with certain ingredients, such as if using sodium laureth or lauryl sulfate. It is not a problem with many formulations used in body care. There is so much misinformation now on the web concerning cosmetic ingredients. Many preservatives are perfectly safe to use, but the misinformation has made certain preservatives seem evil. A possible formaldehyde releaser preservative does not mean it contains formaldehyde. The general public now think they are cosmetic formulators.


----------



## SimplyMadison (Nov 21, 2012)

All of that is very true and fine. I'm sure lots of consumers don't care about parabens, formaldehyde, or really anything but the smell.of their lotion. However, those aren't women in my target market. I cater to two categories of women, broke college girls and women who are or have embraced a more holistic, cautious way of living. i don't think parabens are terrible, evil things but I will not ignore the need for paraben free products in the market. We don't use sulfates, parabens, or formaldehyde releasing ingredients and that's what my market is looking for.


----------



## Hausfrau007 (Nov 21, 2012)

I just bought a bottle of Optiphen Plus. What can I expect in terms of extending the shelf life of my lotions, considering that my first try went green and furry after two weeks?


----------

